# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قصة عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي

## ابو عبادة

قصة عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي
     كان من رجال الحديث النبوي، ومن تلاميذ الإمام مالك، وهو رجلٌ ثقة معروف وإمام مشهور.
     كان شاباً مراهقاً طائشاً لا هم له إلا مجالسة أمثاله من السفهاء ومعاقرة الخمر وإيذاء الناس في الشوارع وغير ذلك من الأعمال التي يقوم بها أمثاله من السفهاء.
      وفي أحد الأيام كان واقفاً عند باب بيته، ومعه سكين ، فمر به رجل على  حمار وحوله مجموعة من الشباب الذين يظهر من سيماهم الصلاح والاستقامة  والاشتغال بطلب العلم، 
      فقال القعنبي لمن حوله: من هذا الرجل الذي  أقبل؟ قالوا: هذا شعبة بن الحجاج، قال: ومن هو شعبة بن الحجاج؟ وكانوا  بـالبصرة، وشعبة إمام علم، لا يخفى على أحد من أهل البصرة، إلا أن القعنبي  لم يكن يعرفه لانشغاله بأمور أخرى، كما يجهل كثيرٌ من الشباب الضائعين في  هذا العصر أخبار العلم والعلماء والدعاة وغير ذلك، 
      فقالوا له:  هذا شعبة بن الحجاج قال: ومن شعبة؟ قالوا: إمام من أئمة المحدثين، فتقدم  هذا الغلام السفيه إلى شعبة، وقال له: حدثني، اقرأ علي حديثاً حتى أرويه  عنك، فقال: لستَ من أهل الحديث، أنت سفيه لا تستودع العلم والحديث، وغضب  هذا الغلام ورفع السكين، وقال له: حدثني وإلا ضربتك بهذا السكين!    
       فلما رأى شعبة هذا الموقف؛ حدثه حديثاً يناسب المقام، فقال: حدثني  منصور عن ربعي عن أبي مسعود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: {إذا لم تستح  فاصنع ما شئت} وهذا الحديث مناسب لحال هذا الغلام الذي لم يستح. 
       ورجع هذا الشاب إلى بيته، وقد أثر فيه هذا الحديث الذي سمعه أعظم التأثير،  وقَلَبَ شخصيته قلباً تاماً، فرجع إلى البيت شخصية أخرى، وكأنه ليس هو  الشاب الذي خرج قبل خمس دقائق، رجع تائباً إلى الله عز وجل خجلاً من الله  تعالى، فأراق الخمور التي كانت موجودة في بيته، وكسر أوانيها، وكسر آلات  اللهو والطرب التي كانت عنده ، وكان على موعد مع بعض جلسائه وندمائه من  الفساق، فقال لأمه: إذا جاء زملائي فأدخليهم في البيت وأكرميهم وأخبريهم  بما حصل مني، حتى لا يعودوا إلي مرة أخرى، 
      ثم خرج من البصرة إلى  المدينة، ولازم الإمام مالك بن أنس، حتى كان من أخص تلاميذه، وروى عنه  كثيراً من الحديث، ثم رجع إلى مدينته البصرة ليروي الحديث عن شعبة وغيره من  العلماء ، ولكنه حين رجع إلى البصرة، وجد أن شعبة قد مات، وهكذا لم يرو  القعنبي عن شعبة إلا ذلك الحديث الذي تحمله عنه وهو في زمن فسقه وسفاهته:  {إذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت}.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا . هذه القصة وإن كانت مشهورة فلا تصح بكل ألفاظها، قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلا : وَقَدْ رَوَيْتُ حِكَايَةً فِي سَمَاعِ القَعْنَبِيِّ لِذَاكَ الحَدِيْثِ مِنْ شُعْبَةَ لاَ تَصِحُّ، وَأَنَّهُ هَجَمَ عَلَيْهِ بَيْتَهُ، فَوَجَدَهُ يَبُوْلُ فِي بَلُّوْعَةٍ، فَقَالَ: حَدِّثْنِي . فَلاَمَهُ، وَعَنَّفَهُ، وَقَالَ: تَهْجُمُ عَلَى دَارِي، ثُمَّ تَقُوْلُ: حَدِّثْنِي وَأَنَا عَلَى هَذِهِ الحَالَةِ؟!قَالَ: إِنِّيْ أَخْشَى الفَوْتَ.
فَرَوَى لَهُ الحَدِيْثَ فِي قِلَّةِ الحَيَاءِ، وَحَلَفَ أَنْ لاَ يُحَدِّثَهُ بِسِوَاهُ.
وقال : قَالَ الحَافِظُ أَبُو عَمْرٍو، وَأَحْمَدُ بنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الحِيْرِيُّ:
سَمِعْتُ أَبِي يَقُوْلُ: قُلْتُ لِلْقَعْنَبِيِّ  : مَا لَكَ لاَ تَرْوِي عَنْ شُعْبَةَ غَيْرَ هَذَا الحَدِيْثِ؟
قَالَ: كَانَ شُعْبَةُ يَسْتَثْقِلُنِي  ، فَلاَ يُحَدِّثُنِي. يَعْنِي حَدِيْثَ: (إِذَا لَمْ تَسْتَحْيِ، فَاصْنَعْ مَا شِئْتَ).
قَالَ عَمْرُو بنُ عَلِيٍّ الفَلاَّسُ: كَانَ القَعْنَبِيُّ مُجَابَ الدَّعْوَةِ .

وَقَالَ عُثْمَانُ بنُ سَعِيْدٍ: سَمِعْتُ عَلِيَّ بنَ المَدِيْنِيِّ، وَذَكَرَ أَصْحَابَ مَالِكٍ، فَقِيْلَ لَهُ: مَعْنٌ، ثُمَّ القَعْنَبِيُّ. قَالَ: لاَ، بَلِ القَعْنَبِيُّ، ثُمَّ مَعْنٌ .
وَيُرْوَى عَنْ أَبِي سَبْرَةَ المَدِيْنِيِّ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ لِلْقَعْنَبِيِّ  : حَدَّثْتَ، وَلَمْ تَكُنْ تُحَدِّثُ! قَالَ: إِنِّيْ أُرِيْتُ كَأَنَّ القِيَامَةَ قَدْ قَامَتْ، فَصِيْحَ بِأَهْلِ العِلْمِ، فَقَامُوا وَقُمْتُ مَعَهُم، فَنُوْدِيَ بِي: اجْلِسْ. فَقُلْتُ: إِلَهِي! أَلَمْ أَكُنْ أَطْلُبُ؟
قَالَ: بَلَى، وَلَكِنَّهُم نَشَرُوا، وَأَخْفَيْتَهُ. قَالَ: فَحَدَّثْتُ.
قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الشِّيْرَازِيُّ فِي كِتَابِ (الأَلْقَابِ) لَهُ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا إِسْحَاقَ المُسْتَمْلِي، سَمِعْتُ أَحْمَدَ بنَ مُنِيْرٍ البَلْخِيَّ، سَمِعْتُ حَمْدَانَ بنَ سَهْلٍ البَلْخِيَّ الفَقِيْهَ يَقُوْلُ : مَا رَأَيْتُ أَحَداً إِذَا رُؤِيَ ذُكِرَ اللهُ تَعَالَى- إِلاَّ القَعْنَبِيَّ -وَقِيْلَ: كَانَ يُسَمَّى الرَّاهِبُ لِعِبَادتِهِ، وَفَضْلِهِ.
قال الذهبي :  وَفِي الجُمْلَةِ: لَمْ يُدْرِكِ القَعْنَبِيُّ شُعْبَةَ إِلاَّ فِي آخِرِ أَيَّامِهِ، فَلَمْ يُكْثِرْ عَنْهُ، وَقَدْ حَدَّثَهُ أَفْلَحُ عَنِ القَاسِمِ بنِ مُحَمَّدٍ، وَأَفْلَحُ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ شُعْبَةَ قَلِيْلاً.
فائدة من الذهبي : القعنبي أكبر شيخ لمسلم ، سمع منه في أيام الموسم في ذي الحجة سن عشرين ، ولم يكثر عنه .

----------

